# Future of eMac? Impending demise?



## mdanda (Mar 9, 2005)

Will the eMac die soon? I have a gut feeling that its doom will be announced any day now...but thats only a feeling. 

I say this because I want to buy a computer for my toddlers, and the eMac appears to be built like a tank. I like that! Both the mac mini and iMac seem to be much more vulnerable to damage from two-year-olds.


----------



## padishahemperor (Mar 9, 2005)

People love rumors etc. but I don't believe so, I know lots of people buying them and they'd have to provide another all-in-one machine.  They are perfect for the education market too.  If they did, I think it would be a very silly move - and would it REALLY matter? I'm still recommending them to people and they seem to be selling quite well, hell, here in the UK, Tesco (supermarket) has just started a new TV campaign showing them for schools.

Personally I'd get a refurb for young kids who could break it.


----------



## gerbick (Mar 9, 2005)

If so... *about time*.


----------



## texanpenguin (Mar 10, 2005)

Well it certainly looks like they're getting rid of it. But at the price of an eMac you just can't find a better all-in-one.


----------



## JetwingX (Mar 10, 2005)

where is that info coming from...?


----------



## diablojota (Mar 10, 2005)

I should hope they don't get rid of the eMac. An update of it would be nice though. Maybe a bit sleaker case, upgraded graphics card (maybe one that is upgradeable), and some other minor upgrades (processor, etc). Maybe coming from Apple with 512mb ram for the same price.

I think this computer is a great all-in-one, and you can't beat the price.


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 10, 2005)

The eMac is great.  In one of the schools I work at, the media specialist has an eMac that was given to her by the Instructional Technology department.  I was playing on it the other day experimenting with the latest version of FF and Camino.  I kept thinking how I would LOVE to get one for my kids.


----------



## padishahemperor (Mar 10, 2005)

I get a feeling of animosity towards the eMac from some.  Is there some kind of elitism at work agains't anyone who doesn't buy a G5 or something? it's sad and really quite pathetic.  It's a Mac, a Mac is a Mac.  If a model stops being made, so what?  I don't get it.


----------



## Safari_Addict (Mar 10, 2005)

I hope not. I love my eMac and my school uses it... and I just love it. Mac, Please don't get rid of the eMacs!

- Jeremy -


----------



## padishahemperor (Mar 10, 2005)

I'm getting a mini, but my elderly neighbours have bought one and their friends are getting them too.  They are beautiful, wonderful machines.  I had a good play with one about a year back and it was great.  I'd buy one now but I needed one for me and my partner, so the minis were more cost effective, we also want LCD monitors. eMacs are great though.  If they did stop the current ones, they'd have to bring out another all-in-one in the same price range especially for the education market.


----------



## Qion (Mar 10, 2005)

Well, as the owner of one, I have got to say that it is a lot of bang for your buck. I've used mine for photography, games, some 3D modeling, and web, and it has worked like a champ through and through. I won't be getting another mac for a while- this one just works too well. I really hope that Apple doesn't get rid of the eMac line. If anything, Apple should upgrade the eMac.


----------



## Oscar Castillo (Mar 11, 2005)

I can see the low-end iMac G5 take the spot of the eMac quite easily once new models replace the top end 1.8.  A $999 iMac G5 would probably generate as much interest as the Mac mini has.


----------



## mdanda (Mar 11, 2005)

I didn't consider that! Maybe the next time Apple upgrades the iMac, they'll lower the price of the current 1.6 iMac to $999 or less. That would be a smooth way to phase out the eMac.  So, then, when is the iMac due for an update? Another few months?


----------



## enforce1 (Mar 11, 2005)

You know, I fail to realize the difference between a minimac shoved behind a desk with a CRT hooked up to it and an emac.


----------



## JetwingX (Mar 11, 2005)

one is easier to steal than the other....
not to mention you can upgrade RAM on your own with out cracking open the machine in an emac


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 11, 2005)

Safari_Addict said:
			
		

> *Mac*, Please don't get rid of the eMacs!
> 
> - Jeremy -



Umm..don't mean to be nitpicky...OK, I do..   I'm sure you mean *Apple*.


----------



## Ashka (Mar 11, 2005)

I love my eMac too & would get another one. My elderly neighbor is thinking seriously about getting one too, grandkids can wreak havoc on anything. The eMac with it's CRT display is a darn sight safer for kids than a mini would ever be with all the wires & USB hubs the mini needs for printers etc.  Being an all in one makes for a tidy desk too.

They might not be popular in the US but there's the rest of the world to think about and a heck of a lot of people have their desks set up for a CRT display anyway so size isn't a concern. If the eMac is discontinued where do folks go to get an all in one CRT computer as many actually prefer a CRT.

Choice is always a good thing and Apple can ill afford to alienate members of it's small user base.


----------



## padishahemperor (Mar 11, 2005)

Well, this is what I was thinking, whether the market outside of America was being taken into account, as I've said, here in the UK our biggest supermarket chain, Tesco has started a campaign for 'computers for schools' on TV featuring the eMac. I've also been told that here at least they are the biggest selling computers for education. I imagine Tesco and Apple must have done some kind of deal.

You Mac folk (which I'm about to become one of) really are into rumours and speculation, what's that all about, I mean it in a nice way, but I really don't understand it.


----------



## Convert (Mar 11, 2005)

I totally understand, padishahemperor.

I didn't realise Tesco was doing that. In the south, Viglen (something like that) is the dominant education computer around here. I wish we used macs


----------



## smithy (Mar 11, 2005)

Ive been happy with my eMac, and for the work i do it does hang in very very well. I always do graphic design, have music playing, chatting with friends on adium, voice chatting with friends on skype, browsing the internet and of course using expose'. Basically the eMac is a pretty good deal for your money, i haven't done gaming on it that much yet im waiting for the sims 2 for a good test. And getting to my point my music never ever like jolts or anything ever, once it does i know the mac has got alot of stuff happening. 

You can say this is just left up to OSX, but for the entry level mac just with a screen it does hold up pretty well and is a fantastic machine for the first time mac buyer.


----------



## pds (Mar 12, 2005)

I loved my eMac right up the time I turned it into a mini. The eMac was a little loud in the study corner in the living room, but it was a powerhouse for the price I paid. (If someone were to give it back to me, I'd put up with the noise   )

I think it's days are numbered, but isn't that really the case of every computer. Just that some numbers are bigger than others.


----------



## fryke (Mar 12, 2005)

I personally think the eMac's one ugly child of a computer, but that's just my opinion, eh. My guess about future eMacs is, as someone else has said, that cheaper iMacs and/or Mac minis will replace them. Want an AIO - get the (supposedly coming) cheaper iMac. Want a really cheap computer - get the Mac mini and hook it up to a cheap TFT or CRT display.


----------



## Safari_Addict (Mar 12, 2005)

Yes I meant Apple. Sorry about that. I just found out my friend absolutely hates Macs! Darn him. lol


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 12, 2005)

Safari_Addict said:
			
		

> Yes I meant Apple. Sorry about that. I just found out my friend absolutely hates Macs! Darn him. lol



 S'alright...just pullin' yer chain. 

As for your friend, just wait until he comes to you whining about some spyware of virus or something on his Windows PC.  Then you can just smile, turn around, and continue to work on your Mac.


----------



## padishahemperor (Mar 12, 2005)

LOL! Yeah, just plead ignorance:

"spy-what?  virus?  Never seen such a thing but I hear they are common on them mass produced Windows machines.."

I've said it before, and I'll say it again 'never get a pig to do the job of a Panther'


----------



## mdanda (Mar 16, 2005)

Well, guess what? I just heard that they are in fact updating the eMac:

http://www.appleinsider.com/article.php?id=949

It figures. Yesterday I made the leap and ordered a refurbished eMac. Got a decent deal, $650 for the 1.25GHz/Combo drive model, so I can't complain. But its already yesterday's technology. Oh, and by the way, given that it has a keyboard, mouse, monitor, and speakers included, it is CHEAPER THAN A MINI!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ashka (Mar 16, 2005)

Hope it's true,
Just comparing the eMac with the mini for a friend who wants to switch ~ 3 versus 2 X USB, 2 versus 1 X Firewire. The main decider, the eMac has Audio in the mini doesn't.  The eMac also has Video out.
Go eMac


----------



## fabulous_uk (Mar 28, 2005)

I shall be very sorry to see the eMac go if it is scrapped. I have a limited budget and was considering eMAc to replace my doddery old G3iMac (although I love it more than it is healthy to love a computer).


----------



## aquamacus (Mar 28, 2005)

I like the eMac, it's a great solution for schools.  I use to work for a school district and we had several labs full of the things.  We where really scared before they released the eMac that we would have to fill them full of iMacs.  Do you know how expensive it is to replace on of those if the screen gets broken?  They have a few short comings, but they serve their purpose.


----------



## RGrphc2 (Mar 28, 2005)

any one else notice at the end of the article "Tiger, the report claims, should be available in retail stores by April 15."


----------



## Mikuro (Apr 2, 2005)

I hope they keep the eMac, because the do need a cheap all-in-one. Simplicity is IMPORTANT. I love my Mac mini, and the thought of replacing it with an eMac kind of makes me want to cry, but hey, that's just me.

The eMac is a low-stress purchase compared to the Mini, because you don't need to worry about what kind of monitor/keyboard/mouse/speakers to buy. I researched monitors for weeks before deciding, and it's confusing even for a seasoned geek like me. Most people would rather that decision be made for them, for better or worse. Apple needs the eMac to appeal to new users.

However, I really think the price needs to come down. Even factoring in all the extras, it's still more expensive than an equivalent Mini. A 17" CRT just isn't very expensive. I got my Mini with a 17" LCD for cheaper than an eMac.

And as others have said, the eMac is very kid-friendly. The Mini is a little too...well, MINI, to leave around kids. I wouldn't want to give an 8-year-old a computer they could throw across the room. Call me crazy.


----------



## fryke (Apr 3, 2005)

The eight years old kids _I_ know would find a way to throw an eMac across a room. And if the room's too big for one throw, they'd try it in several steps.


----------



## Viro (Apr 3, 2005)

You know some strong eight year olds .


----------

